# Charlie the Therapy Dane



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> .... Danes to best with small meals throughout the day...I do best with small meals or snacks throughout the day. We can eat together.


So glad to hear you are getting a therapy dog! I really like the quote above, and I think it is a great motivator for you.
I look forward to following your progress with Charlie by your side.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much! 
I just taught her in a matter of 5 minutes how to walk into the bathtub! she walks over and in and sits down and when i say "Okay charlie, out." she steps out. I have not added any water in it yet. Going to keep it dry for a couple days until I start to add water slowly. I'll try to video it.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Those FEET! Wonderful.

I know two women with therapy dogs. They both have different reasons for having them, but the dogs are critical parts of each of their support teams.

I can't wait to see how she grows up and how you grow together.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Klassic Superstar said:


> A lot people either respect that some people need therapy dogs or they think its a joke just to have your pet with you at all times. I can completely see where it could be super easy to underplay something and have this happen, my family and I did not make this decision over night.


I had severe social anxiety when I was younger. (I still do to some extent). Therefore I had an *unofficial therapy dog who went almost everywhere with me. Honestly it was the best decision I had ever made. Don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise. They are a one of a kind. I couldn't live without mine even today when I'm much better! The naysayers are just jealous!! ;-)

Charlie is adorable and I'm looking forward to seeing your training!!!!!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your support and love!! 
Big day for Charlie!! Met 4 of my doggy clients and went on two walks and one romp around the yard! Met my sister, two store outings and out to dinner! Whew! We are tired girls!! 
When we go home just the two of us even more of her personality emerged and she was a bouncy flouncey 60 pound goof ball!! I found myself laughing out loud and breathing. Never did I realize until the last two days how much I kept to myself even just deep breathing and letting things go! 

Charlie has gotten so much attention and new fans where we live, no dog like her here on out small island! She is the talk of the town and famous! I'm finding myself having to remind people to stay out of her face and let her come to them and let me show her if I touch them and "pet them" they are good, a lot of people tho knits silly but then they get it!

Today we also met two of our island cops who know I was recently attacked by a loose dog and joked that no loose dog would now dare and that if they get a call about a Dane attacking them they will know they where in the wrong not me as they both fell in love with her and told me to come by the station so they can give her cookies and get her used to the lights on the cars and eventually the sounds of the sirens!! They said they where so proud to see a young person getting protection in form of a animal who is loyal and not a troublesome attack dog instead of a gun or turning to drugs or blaming everything else! I felt so honored!! They even gave me a hug! 

I could be happier! I love this girl with all my heart!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the dog isn't registered with the therapy dog association you can be refused entry into a restaurant or anywhere else dogs are discouraged. I'm sure he's a wonderful pup but their size is inhibiting for therapy work plus their life span is much shorter than the retrievers, labs, etc.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure where you heard a Great Dane can't be a service dog and that labs are better? Yes it's a fact that the breed (labs) are very common and what you often see and are very amazing like any breed of service dog.

I do ask that if you have nothing positive or supportive to say that you simply do not share it here as it is not conducive to anything and wastes my time, if you have questions id be glad to answer Any of them! 
Danes have been known to be amazing therapy dogs. You saying her size is a issue is like saying a fat man can't or should t walk stairs or run a marathon if he wants. 

Not only is she a legit therapy/service dog I am having her trained professionally to help with certain tasks as I mentioned earlier; that I drop a lot of things she will be taught to pick them up since bending over can be very painful with my neck. 

I also have PTSD and she can help me feel safe and still function in public. 

I'm simply not even upset that your not supportive, that's okay I don't bed that, but I wish you would do some reading in the future ESP on how dogs can be of aid with those who have self harm tendencies (I starve myself and restrict severely as well as over exercise) with Charlie I have eat when she eats even if just a banana or a apple it's intoning small. When I feel light headed from the role I have ready taken in my body from 23 years of star I g myself she will be taught and also intuitively learn to lean against me to help me keep balance. Should I have a panic attack (some panic atta ms don't show themselves as crying and hyperventilating) she can ground me into the here and now. 

I hope you become more open and I'd be totally will I g to answer any questions you have.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> If the dog isn't registered with the therapy dog association you can be refused entry into a restaurant or anywhere else dogs are discouraged. I'm sure he's a wonderful pup but their size is inhibiting for therapy work plus their life span is much shorter than the retrievers, labs, etc.


Service and therapy dog rules in the states vary greatly from those in Canada. Unless an individual state has decided on more stringent laws, federally, any dog can be a service dog and allowed in public spaces, provided it is not a danger to other patrons or staff. There is no nation-wide recognized service dog registering agency in the US as of yet, either, so businesses must take the owner's word for it. I was a Disabilities Emphasis Program Manager for a federal agency and had to explain this to a bunch of folks


Klassic, do you have a vest or a special collar for her so she knows when she's on duty and when she can play? And to let the public know she is a working dog?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I have started already teaching her that at home and my moms house are places of "playtime" and since I was not sure if I would get a small Dane puppy or a older puppy such as Charlie I waited to get service dog in training harness and it's really being shipped to me now that I have it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> Service and therapy dog rules in the states vary greatly from those in Canada. Unless an individual state has decided on more stringent laws, federally, any dog can be a service dog and allowed in public spaces, provided it is not a danger to other patrons or staff. There is no nation-wide recognized service dog registering agency in the US as of yet, either, so businesses must take the owner's word for it. I was a Disabilities Emphasis Program Manager for a federal agency and had to explain this to a bunch of folks


Exactly this.

I manage a 55-room hotel and we are not allowed, under the Americans with Disabilities Act, to ask or require that a guest show proof that their dog is a therapy/service dog if they claim it is. We must take their word for it and we cannot charge a pet fee for therapy/service dogs. Thankfully for us, the majority of people are honest and won't claim their dog is a therapy/service dog if it isn't. 

Klassic, I love your attitude through this whole thing. Charlie seems like a wonderful dog and is already very attentive. I've known several danes and they are on my short-list of breeds to consider after my old man passes away.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with pointing our that a Danes size will make it more difficult to use as a therapy dog. The larger the dog the more space it takes up and the more intimidating it is to other people. A 50lb dog could fit under a chair, a 120lb Dane takes up alot of space.

I'm surprised there are not more stringent laws about having to have therapy dogs certified. I'm looking at using one of my dogs as a therapy dog for visiting the elderly and disabled, but there are courses you have to pass to be allowed.

Anyhow, OP, she's adorable. Sounds like you get along well and she's helping you where you need it. I wish more people would realize the value of animals for anxiety issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I was under the impression the OP wanted a large dog, for the very reason that they are intimating do to the abusive ex?

I personally have found that people see a Lab or a Golden and they aren't afraid. They are known as the 'nice' dogs. Noah my Lab/Newfoundland is constantly being petted and touched. I had him tied up outside the post office while I went inside to drop off a letter, and man and his two kids were petting Noah when I got back. I wasn't even gone a minute and the sure as heck didn't ask to touch him. Luckily he's a sweet boy. 

Before I had Noah, I had a Rottweiler named Chewy. I can probably could on one hand the number of times in 12 years that someone tried to touch him without my permission. Almost everyone asked, and I had far fewer request to pet him than I do Noah. Though of the two, Chewy would have appreciated the attention far more. 

Ironically Noah is 110lbs. Chewy was only 80lbs 

So for a person wanting a large more intimidating dog to give her the sense of protection, a Lab or Golden won't give off the intimidating vibe.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Rain Shadow, That hits it right on the head! Yes. Large men scare me. 

Here is a list of things Charlie will do for me:

*Anxiety/panic attacks: when I feel this way she will know to come to me and literally be obnoxious until I start to calm down (licking, physical touch, something for me to touch and pet and ground myself to)

*Sleep partner, I have night terrors so she can wake me up before I get to far into my night terror and ground me and calm me and be with me.

*With above she will learn to turn on light switch on walls (bonus to being tall and able to reach) SO I am not in the dark. 

* When my alarm goes off in the morning she will alert me to get up, again licking and being obnoxious until I get out of bed (this will help A LOT of with my depression) 

*Alert me to eat (in her harness will be snacks or a power bar for if I don't have food on me personally or get low blood sugar) I am a severe anorexic of 20 years and my body has taken the tole of my abuse to it with the starvation and over exercising. SO I get light headed easily so when I feel weak or light headed She will alert me to eat a snack and steady me with her body should I be un easy and light headed. Also she needs to eat 3-4 times a day so when she eats I eat as a general rule of thumb. 

*Crowd control, I can get anxious in these circumstances but still love places like the mall, fairs, big stores, ect. She will be trained again to block people or distance people. 

I currently feel very limited to what I feel safe doing. She has already help me start taking big deep breaths throughout the day.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey KS, what a nice journal this is going to be!  Such a gorgeous dog, it has therapeutic effects even on screen! I can't help but smile, and all those positive biochemicals that produces...

You're going to have so much fun with that dog! That's not something pharmaceutical companies can get anywhere near. What a super idea! I wish both of you the very very best, and will be looking in with interest (and to get a cuteness fix! ;-)). :hug:


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Charlie's a beautiful dog. Glad to hear she's a big help to you.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Super sad times, yet I remain beyond grateful*

It has been sucha rough week, this dog though not even 6 months old has shown so much to me. 

The other night I got a call from my brother tell me my sister is declining and failing and its time to say good bye while I can. The doctor sent her home yesterday from the cancer ward (breast cancer, brain cancer and bone cancer has taken over my poor sister's life. though she is a whopping 23 years old her then me shes still only 48 and her birthday is two weeks after mine and is leaving behind two small kids) 

So Saturday I am going with my very close guy friend who has been through a ton with me and Charlie is accompanying me to be a support. I am so emotional its flat out exhausting, I feel like this post is scrambled and all over the pace so I will keep it short.

My sister was my fellow eating disorder recovery buddy as she suffered with anorexia and bulimia as I do. So the selfish human part of me is really angry that my recovery buddy, the one person in my family who can 100% relate and understand my thoughts about food is leaving me behind to fight this on my own (yes I know I am never alone and have so much love and support all around me but I cant help but feel this way at times) 

Charlie has not left my side, I wake up to her curled up with her head in my lap with me already in tears. Its like one minute I am fine and the next I am balling my eyes out.

Today I had my first therapy appointment, I am finally ready and know I need more support while going through the process of loosing my sister and I really want to do the best I can for myself and fight to stay healthy mentally. 

I have been doing a fairly good job on making sure I am eating and staying hydrated and also staying busy. I also took a big step forward is getting reorganized for my work (dog walker/sitter) and found a great way that I hope will help me, also big thanks to my mom...even when your 23 you need your mommy!!! lol and I am not ashamed to say that one bit!! 


Part of me feels like after loosing my dad two years ago, after my riding accident in June leaving me un able to ride until its determined my neck is stable (nerve damage from the accident leaving me more prone then the average rider to permanent damage should something bad happen again) and now loosing my sister at a young age not to mention a ton of my friends over the past 3 years passing away from accidents or suicides....all of it leaves me feeling like I don't want to miss out on life....I don't want to waste my life...I want to pursue the tings I love, I want to do things that excite me, that leaves me breathless in ways I can tell stories about later, I don want to hold back. I dont want to be safe and hide and protect myself from all the evils in the world. I want to stare scary and crazy in eye and say I dare you! 
Do I sound like a complete nut now? lol

Charlie has been amazing, she has her moments of just plain being a puppy, she is so amazing that I have to stop myself and say omg chill beast let her be a puppy and let her be goofy and let her make you laugh by being just that - a goofy puppy. posting new pictures soon!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Charlie's new vest came - just with the wrong Velcro sign ...needed it to say in training do not pet oh well... I'll work on that. She has enough room to grow into it that it fits now but should still got within 6 months ...I hope! Lol

She loves her peanut butter kong toy!!! Wow! I call it her pasifer lol

Fact #86 ....Charlie the Dane is a couch HOG!

New treats and collar to grow into! 
She likes to help me clean goat stalls...so helpful

Like a growing horse...we are very butt high in our growth lol!!!!

Sing love this dog so much


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news about your sister.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey, I'm sorry to hear about your sister, life is often not fair. :-(

We recently had a fairly prominent Australian pass away from breast and bone cancer in her early 50s, and I'm just reading the book she and her partner wrote a couple of years after she was diagnosed. It's actually a _beautiful_ book. If you find reading soothes you, this might be for you: It's called "Worse Things Happen At Sea" by William McInnes and Sarah Watt.

From the blurb: _This book celebrates the wonderful, messy, haphazard things in life -- bringing home babies from hospital, being a friend, a parent, son or daughter, and dog obedience classes. It's about living for twenty years in the family home, raising children there, chasing angry rabbits around the backyard, renovations that never end. It is also about understanding that sometimes you have to say goodbye; that is part of life too. Illustrated throughout with Sarah Watt's photographs of family life and beautiful, everyday objects.
_
It made me laugh and cry and it's marvellous, and so I thought I'd mention it.

I hope you guys hang in there and take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*My sister has passed*

So sorry I have not been active on here recently. It has been a rough one. 

My sister passed on the 31st of August, I had three family goats at my work/house pass away and in the same week of my sister Tania passing my school friend (24 years old) dropped dead from a steroid induced heart attack...needless to say its not been two weeks and if one more thing dies around me I am going to loose it. I have been hoking up pretty okay for the most part, huge support system around me.

Its been 11 days and it doesn't feel like she is gone, I keep picking up the phone to call her, or message her on FB 

Besides all that going on I have a new guy in my life who is simply amazing, Saturday he is going with me to the service and celebration of life party after. Not looking forward to him meeting some people in my family but knowing hes there with me will be great. I also will be taking Charlie with me of course, who happens TO LOVE with guy and I find them snuggling every morning!!!

I also this week just got a new and better job working at the local Kennel for dog boarding and god daycare. Not only does it offer more stability to not rely on my mom to help here and there but I can save, I can get Christmas presents this year but scheduling wise I wont be working 16 days in a row!! I wont be driving 100 plus miles a day, I wont be being slandered by co workers. 

Bigger and Better things have come my way in such an amazing way and time. 

I have had a couple bad pain days, yesterday both my hands where shaking, my mom even noticed and that was really hard to deal with, I wound up having to take more pills then i wanted to but i knew ID feel better.....only now I woke up early to see my new guy off as he is going out to the beach for a couple days with a friend and I feel gross and my tummy is not happy. 

I know I will get through this, part of me says because he is by my side, other part feels like I am cheating somehow, not on him but my feelings and way to happy for a sad time and he has made it easier, I am hoping after the service I feel more resolved on that note.

I'm getting sick of not working the horses so I am getting the farrier out soon and then going to try and set up a light lunging schedule for them now that my new job offers that time to me. 

Anyways Charlie has been doing GREAT, we have gained over 25 pounds in 3.4-4.4 weeks time and grown like a weed. We have been going everywhere and little things are showing progress, listening to Come, getting our "down" in stores for the first time" Loading and unloading from my truck is smoother, showing more interest in going out! Handling large crowds a little better. 

Alerts me to my anxiety more and more.

She LOVES this new guy, pretty timid of 98.9% of everyone but HIM she loves...adores, that's her man! It is way to cute. 

Anyways that is all for now.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very heart broken for you regarding your sister, but I am so glad that Charlie is there for you


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you both so much. 
I'm dreading absolutely dreading tomorrow's service and dealing with drama in the family that started today and its just stupid.....I hope that it goes smoothly and my boyfriend and I can just leave and do our own thing


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

